# The Game Awards 2020 | Hollywood Presents



## Simon (Dec 9, 2020)

​*THE GAME AWARDS RECOGNIZES AND UPHOLDS CREATIVE AND TECHNICAL EXCELLENCE IN THE GLOBAL VIDEO GAME INDUSTRY.*


> We bring together a diverse group of game developers, game players, and notable names from popular culture to celebrate and advance gaming’s position as the most immersive, challenging and inspiring form of entertainment. We strive to recognize those who improve the wellbeing of the community and elevate voices that represent the future of the medium.



*HOW TO WATCH*








*THE AWARDS

Best Game Direction*

Final Fantasy VII Remake – Square Enix
Ghosts of Tsushima – Sucker Punch
Hades – Supergiant Games
Half-Life Alyx – Valve
The Last of Us Part II – Naughty Dog
*Most Anticipated Game*

Elden Ring – From Software/Bandai Namco
Halo Infinite – 343/Xbox Game Studios
Horizon Forbidden West – Guerrilla Games/SIE
God of War Sequel – SIE Santa Monica/SIE
Resident Evil Village – Capcom
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Sequel – Nintendo
*Best Narrative*

13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim
Final Fantasy VII Remake
Ghosts of Tsushima
Hades
The Last of Us Part II
*Best Art Direction*

Final Fantasy VII Remake
Ghosts of Tsushima
Hades
Ori and the Will of the Wisps
The Last of Us Part II
*Best Score and Music*

Doom Eternal
Final Fantasy VII Remake
Hades
Ori and the Will of the Wisps
The Last of Us Part II
*Best Audio Design*

Doom Eternal
Half-Life: Alyx
Ghosts of Tsushima
Resident Evil 3
The Last of Us Part II
*Best Performance*

Ashley Johnson – Ellie, The Last of Us Part II
Laura Bailey – Abby, The Last of Us Part II
Daisuke Tsuji – Jin, Ghost of Tsushima
Logan Cunningham – Hades, Hades
Nadji Jeterm – Miles Morales, Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales
*Games for Impact*

If Found…
Kentucky Route Zero: TV Edition
Spiritfarer
Tell Me Why
Through Darkest of Times
*Best Ongoing Game*

Apex Legends
Destiny 2
Call of Duty: Warzone
Fortnite
No Man’s Sky
*Best Indie Game*

Carrion
Fall Guys: Ultimate Knockout
Hades
Spelunky 2
Spiritfarer
*Best Debut Indie Game*

Carrion
Mortal Shell
Raji: An Acient Epic
Roki
Phasmophobia
*Best Mobile Game*

Among Us
Call of Duty Mobile
Genshin Impact
Legends of Runeterra
Pokémon Cafe Mix
*Best Community Support*

Apex Legends
Destiny 2
Fall Guys: Ultimate Knockout
Fortnite
No Man’s Sky
Valorant
*Best VR/AR Game*

Dreams
Half-Life: Alyx
Marvel’s Iron Man VR
Star Wars: Squadrons
The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners
*Best Innovation in Accessibility*

Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
Grounded
Hyperdot
The Last of Us Part II
Watch Dogs Legion
*Best Action Game*

Doom Eternal
Hades
Half-Life: Alyx
Nioh 2
Streets of Rage 4
*Best Action/Adventure Game*

Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
Ghosts of Tsushima
Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales
Ori and the Will of the Wisps
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
The Last of Us Part II
*Best RPG*

Final Fantasy VII Remake
Genshin Impact
Persona 5 Royal
Wasteland 3
Yakuza: Like a Dragon
*Best Fighting Game*

Granblue Fantasy: Versus
Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate
Street Fighter V: Champion Edition
One Punch Man: A Hero Nobody Knows
Under Night In-Birth Exe:Late[cl-r]
*Best Family Game*

Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Crash Bandicoot 4: It’s About Time
Fall Guys: Ultimate Knockout
Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit
Minecraft Dungeons
Paper Mario: The Origami King
*Best Sim/Strategy Game*

Crusader Kings 3
Desperados 3
Gear Tactics
Microsoft Flight Simulator
XCOM: Chimera Squad
*Best Sports/Racing Game*

Dirt 5
F1 2020
FIFA 21
NBA 2K21
Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 1+2
*Best Multiplayer Game*

Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Among Us
Call of Duty: Warzone
Fall Guys: Ultimate Knockout
Valorant
*Content Creator of the Year*

Alanah Pearce
Jay Ann Lopez
Nickmercs
TimTheTatman
Valkyrae
*Best Esports Athlete*

Ian “Crimsix” Porter
Heo “Showmaker” Su
Kim “Canyon” Geon-Bu
Anthony “Shotzzy” Cuevas-Castro
Matthieu “Zywoo” Herbaut
*Best Esports Coach*

Danny “Zonic” Sorensen
Dae-Hee “Crusty” Park
Fabian “Grabbz” Lohmann
Lee “Zefa” Jae-Min
Raymond “Rambo” Lussier
*Best Esports Event*

Blast Premier: Spring 2020 European Finals
Call of Duty League Championship 2020
IEM Katowice 2020
League of Legends World Championship 2020
Overwatch League Grand Finals 2020
*Best Esports Game*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
Fortnite
League of Legends
Valorant
*Best Esports Host*

Alex “Goldenboy” Mendez
Alex “Machine” Richardson
Eefje “Sjokz” Depoortere
James “Dash” Patterson
Jorien “Sheever” Van der Heijden
*Best Esports Team*

Damwon Gaming
Dallas Empire
G2 Esports
San Francisco Shock
Team Secret

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2020)

KURISU DISCLAIMER - This isnt the Game Awards we annually host in this section. This is dorito pope's version. We'll do ours starting next week. So don't vote on the above.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2020)

on-topic: I'm only here for trailers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> ​
> 
> *THE AWARDS
> 
> ...


These r my predictions, along with Ghost being GotY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> KURISU DISCLAIMER - This isnt the Game Awards we annually host in this section. This is dorito pope's version. We'll do ours starting next week. So don't vote on the above.



Shit, I was almost gonna vote on my favorite BEST ESPORTS DICK CHEESE FACTORY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2020)

voting Aegis Rim for everything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> voting Aegis Rim for everything





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> KURISU DISCLAIMER - This isnt the Game Awards we annually host in this section. This is dorito pope's version. We'll do ours starting next week. So don't vote on the above.


----------



## Tri (Dec 9, 2020)

Glad to see Hades nominated for a good chunk of awards even though the games actual release was relatively recent.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh I read it.
I'm just saying I'm on the game awards panel and am voting for it.
As well as here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2020)

15  *announcer voice* *WORLD PREMIERES*

Hopefully we see some Elden Ring finally.


----------



## JayK (Dec 9, 2020)

the fuck is Among Us doing here

also DotA not under e-sports titles   

I really hope Hades makes GotY, by far the least controversial nominee (or maybe HL: Alyx due to it's insane VR usage).


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2020)

JayK said:


> the fuck is Among Us doing here


Being a fun good game during a global pandemic that brings people together.


----------



## JayK (Dec 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> Being a fun good game during a global pandemic that brings people together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xebec (Dec 9, 2020)

elden ring
xenoblade 3/x-2/ new monolith ip
bayonetta 3
ff7r definitive edition

keeping my expectations low


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2020)

Best esport coach and Best esport host . . .  



At that point, you should just host a separate esport award show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2020)

There's a lot of nominations that didn't come out this year.


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2020)

Is Hades good? It gets mentioned quite a bit randomly so I put it on my list


----------



## Tri (Dec 9, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Is Hades good? It gets mentioned quite a bit randomly so I put it on my list


very good

fantastic art, addicting/challenging gameplay with insane variety with the different weapons and powers, surprisingly good VAs with an interesting narratives and sub plots that progress after every death, awesome music and to top it all off it is filled to the brim with content and is easily worth the price tag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2020)

Tri said:


> very good
> 
> fantastic art, addicting/challenging gameplay with insane variety with the different weapons and powers, surprisingly good VAs with an interesting narratives and sub plots that progress after every death, awesome music and to top it all off it is filled to the brim with content and is easily worth the price tag.


Damn okay... Might be the next game I get then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Best esport coach and Best esport host . . .
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, you should just host a separate esport award show



How else are they gonna advertise their sponsors to non-esports fans? You got teams named after energy drinks and shit, so of course they want maximum exposure to normies as well. This shit is calculated bro.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How else are they gonna advertise their sponsors to non-esports fans? You got teams named after energy drinks and shit, so of course they want maximum exposure to normies as well. This shit is calculated bro.


Ah, I forget about our Dorito Pope's humble origins sometimes.  I don't really think about it at all, but yikes. His friendship with Kojima and then the Monster Energy Drinks in Death Stranding - the puzzle pieces are kind of coming together.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2020)

Yakuza should win something imo

but we all know TLOUP2 will bash our skulls in and take it home

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 10, 2020)

Funny enough, I never got a single DLC piece from Smash Bros on the Switch. Might go and get all of it this XMas perhaps.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2020)

Nina


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Did this shit start yet?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Yep, it's on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> Yep, it's on.



Any gud shit announced yet? I just tuned in.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Any gud shit announced yet? I just tuned in.


Just independant stuff so far.

And it turns out we're still in the pre show apparently

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

TLoU2 won best action/adventure game.

FFVII Remake won best score.

This is going so fast in the pre show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Why the hell are all these indie games such huge bummers?


----------



## Karma (Dec 10, 2020)

Gross


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

>Crash 4
>Family game

No it isn't.


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2020)

that's my response for the last of dykes 2 winning award

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Nier gameplay

Damn this definitely got Automatatized a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

"Esports coach" still cracks me up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2020)

They really got this dude Stephen A. for this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

"Athlete"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They really got this dude Stephen A. for this




Easiest cheque he made


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

What is this rail shooter?  

>MP

oh never mind.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 10, 2020)

TLoU2, Vote The Last of US 2 to "OWN THE TRUMPSTERS" its the opposite of "Owning the LIbs"....

Granted the game was great technically but narratively yeah brutally murdering the former lead doesnt tend to make a character popular.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Suddenly craving Doritos and Mountain Dew


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 10, 2020)

Its a WIn win Liberals can feel smug and the likes of the Quarterpounder and Douches & Dumbasses can get plenty of content for christmas gift money.,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Quarterpounder


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Smash char already?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2020)

KILL ME NOW


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Sephiroth? Hmm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Sephiroth???????????????? WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Howwwwwwwwwwwwwwww?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

the animu swordsman we deserve


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2020)

goddamn goddamn


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

That classic image was neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Safer Sephiroth boss


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Why am I still not getting notifications on this...

Laua Bailey wins.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Pls stop Laura.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2020)

WOW A PERFECT DARK


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Last of us 2 is gonna sweep the remaining nominations isn't it lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 10, 2020)

Perfect Dark??/ Graphics looked dope. I'm interested.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Reveals have been neat so far.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

L4D successor? Neat


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

hmm another zombie shooter.  I think unless it's RE games I'm pretty much zombied out now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 10, 2020)

L4D successor looked bloody good.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

L4D was always fun to play if you have a group of friends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

So many MP Co-op shooters. We back to 2012?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Well everyone's inside atm so why not?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> Well everyone's inside atm so why not?



By the time this shit releases we'll all be vaccinated already.


----------



## Karma (Dec 10, 2020)

Tag me wen DA4 trailer drops


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> By the time this shit releases we'll all be vaccinated already.


Not if that studio has anything to say about it

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Not sure how I feel about all these open/closed betas.  PEople tend to get bored with the game before official release with them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Nintendo: We got gaems


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

I wish we got rid of her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Game Awards created an AR app where Abby bashes your skull in with a golf club


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Chicken and beans filter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Game Awards created an AR app where Abby bashes your skull in with a golf club



Dont kink shame Charlotte


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

lol Sean Murry downing a beer not expecting the result.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Why is he smiling like that? Is he a robot?


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Onimusha reveal?





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Game Awards created an AR app where Abby bashes your skull in with a golf club


Absolutely sick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

never forget


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> Chicken and beans filter.


Don't forget the rice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Gottamn that's kinda messed up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Dis sum HR Giger shit.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

This guy looks like he wants to kill us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

This guy shaking. Chill oot buddy.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Warhammer 40k stuff.  I expect heresy here.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2020)

Checking in. Would rather be running a 15k right about now, but I'm kinda stuck at the moment.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

This feels pretty tame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Yet *another *Co-op shooter


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2020)

> sephiroth yeets bayonetta and galeem like pests in the trailer


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yet *another *Co-op shooter



Another Zombie Co-op Shooter.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Ghost won art not bad


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

HADES! Yes!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2020)

Sephiroth reveal was epic, I’m ok if this the only hype news we get. Ghost of Sushi gets another well deserved award

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey, a game that's not a cooperative shooter.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Seems chill.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> > sephiroth yeets bayonetta and galeem like pests in the trailer


The obd is that way ->


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2020)

Vault said:


> The obd is that way ->




and the toilet is that way, along with your opinion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

>Global Gaming "Citizen"


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Welcome to the Gamer Zone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Pokemon Go Fuck Yourself still live?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Disco Elysium


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> and the toilet is that way, along with your opinion


You obviously aren't familiar with that reference. I wasn't mocking you smh


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Dragon Age boys


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2020)

Vault said:


> You obviously aren't familiar with that reference. I wasn't mocking you smh








i know, lad

i am messing with you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Amazing how Bioware still exists after Anthem.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Please... let them at least get this right...


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> i know, lad
> 
> i am messing with you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

What is it with these squad games.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Music is nice at least.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

South Korean mmo.... Get ready to griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiind


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

This is incredibly boring so far.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Amazing how Bioware still exists after Anthem.


Kotor

Actual star wars seems to have a market it would seem. Shocker right? Funny how Disney are just starting to realise this. 

Long time ago in a galaxy far away but try to shove today commentary into it. What could possibly go wrong. Star wars works best in a vacuum 

Wait im ranting. 

Must be the vodka


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

The blur tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Holy mother of screen shaking and motion blurs.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Directed by Paul Greengrass


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Okay wrap it up boys.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

So they're showing the entire game right?


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2020)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK I thought that would be Dragons Dogma 2


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Look at the script any harder my man...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2020)

Not saying it's rigged but...


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

I hate this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Last of Us 2 winning best story tells you all you need to know about these awards.

Meh. 

Back to trailers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Swedish Chef stealing the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

This crossover makes sense.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Good thing it wasn't just a skin.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Cooking fever


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Cmon Alanah...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

>Presented by Gillette

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Fuck Adler, Fuck Park(Literally).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

The drummer is having too much fun. Someone check her seat to see if it's wet.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

I know I am.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd argue a game with the cliche foundation of ''Revenge is bad m'kay'' which then proceeds to be extremely proud of that message shouldn't win a narrative award.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2020)

Heh, I kind of muted the stream after I saw the Smash reveal was done already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Games that makes you wanna commit suicide afterwards.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Intense eyes on this chick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Horizon


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Vin Diesel cave man??!?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Vin Diesel????


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Fast and furious 10000AD?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Chronicles of Riddick 50,000 BC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

How is he gonna drive a muscle car here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> How is he gonna drive a muscle car here?




Through Family.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Through Family.


Guess I'll see you again.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> How is he gonna drive a muscle car here?



Go find the local Bedrock car dealer obviously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Vin Diesel gonna drive a T-Rex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

That facial animation. I'm done.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

All the games budget went into Vin Diesels mocap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

What the fuck is even going on?


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

This is as closest as Vin has come to accepting his black side.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2020)

The Chronicles of Turok Familia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> All the games budget went into Vin Diesels mocap.



Yeah all 12 cents of it. That looked rough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Lmfao Vin Diesel Ark


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Dad of Girl


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

So Ark 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Best trailer ever.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Paul Walker volcano dlc when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Damn. This animation tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

I see fall damage isn't a thing in that universe.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Korra got a new Dino companion


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Korra? Is that you?


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

That cast. Holy fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I see fall damage isn't a thing in that universe.




Just like Fast and Furious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

They're going out with the names for the voice actors.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2020)

Ark 2 starring Vin Diesel is the funniest thing I've heard all week


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Probably gonna be like 6 episodes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Fall Guys: Ultimate Hack


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

And every twitch streamer has now been DCMA'd after "Most wonderful time of the year." comes on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

The DMCA is strong in this stream.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Major Tom now getting everyone banned from Twitch XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Wait this is elite


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Game Awards baited everyone into getting banned.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Major Tom now getting everyone banned from Twitch XD


I almost spat out my drink rofl


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Part of me wonders though if there's a small deliberate part of it basically making it so you have to go to their own twitch channel to view the awards show.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Part of me wonders though if there's a small deliberate part of it basically making it so you have to go to their own twitch channel to view the awards show.


For sure.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2020)

sidescrolling cyberpunk furry game woooooooooooo


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

ok this game looks actually good.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

lol another DMCA song.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Furry
I
S
T


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> Furry
> I
> S
> T



Furry Fist


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Tom Holland is British?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

That joke didn't land with no audience.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tom Holland is British?



Yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Random groupie on the phone.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

The goofy energy is strong in this one. It's cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Among Ass


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Evil Dead game?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Evil Dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Dorito Pope has spoken


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Evil Dead game.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Ghost and Goblins remake.  Hmmm

Love the original.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Arthurrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

it looks like a storyboard. Shit looks good.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Capcom come on. Give me what I need


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Hades got it


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Rigged lmfao


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

That Segue was smoothe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralph got a piano.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

If you're doing Cobra Kai you don't bring in the Karate Kid 2 villain dammit


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

I see my account deleted, yes yours is toooooo.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> I see my account deleted, yes yours is toooooo.



I see Facebook, giving me a contract


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

God damnit sony, don't start with the PT style corridor and not have it Silent Hill.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah what a rip.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

What the fuck did they even say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Escape Maga Country Game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Fuck the Oscars Man


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Fuck the Oscars.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Swedish Chefs, Swedish Devs, should have hosted it in Stockholm.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

That was terrifying. Bookface.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

I need to hang out with this guy sometime in my lifetime man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

More DMCA XD


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2020)

Someone said Elon musk and Grimes. Im Done hahahahha


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Seriously this thread should have been named DMCA streaming.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

This looks like a blast.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2020)

I bet he does the best drugs


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Wonder who will win this award...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Why is the woman locked outside the house?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

She farted.

Well, someone did.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Argonian sleeping off the Skooma


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Is perfect dark the only thing that Xbox showed?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is perfect dark the only thing that Xbox showed?



Well hard to show exclusives when you have none.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Why was the federation ship defiant doing in a star wars game xD


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Well hard to show exclusives when you have none.


There are lots though...


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Whooper alert! Pokemon Go guys cmon!!! this game is still relevant right??


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There are lots though...



There are not, if it is on PC it is not exclusive.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> There are not, if it is on PC it is not exclusive.


Xbox has a platform on PC.... If it’s exclusive to those in Xbox’s ecosystem then it’s an exclusive...


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Xbox has a platform on PC.... If it’s exclusive to those in Xbox’s ecosystem then it’s an exclusive...



It is only an exclusive if you have to buy the Xbox machine to play it.  That's how exclusives work.  It has to be if you don't buy this machine you're shit out of luck.  Being on PC (even if it is the Microsoft part of it.) means that it is not exclusive to the Xbox Series X.


----------



## Juan (Dec 10, 2020)

was anything about dragon age announced already?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Juan said:


> was anything about dragon age announced already?


There was a trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2020)

Not the most blood pumping of Monster Hunter trailers, but it's nice to see a demo coming again. 




Big Bob said:


> Whooper alert! Pokemon Go guys cmon!!! this game is still relevant right??


It made a billion dollars this year already.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

What's this Doom 1879 with all those imp like creatures?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It is only an exclusive if you have to buy the Xbox machine to play it.  That's how exclusives work.  It has to be if you don't buy this machine you're shit out of luck.  Being on PC (even if it is the Microsoft part of it.) means that it is not exclusive to the Xbox Series X.


It’s an exclusive if you have a device in Microsoft’s platform. You don’t have to buy a PS5 to play some of the exclusives they have since they are supporting their older models too. The main difference between the two is I don’t have to shovel out $70 everytime I want play something Xbox’s first party studios make. Which I’m totally fine with I can share the love to get benefitted too XD.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It’s an exclusive if you have a device in Microsoft’s platform. You don’t have to buy a PS5 to play some of the exclusives they have since they are supporting their older models too. The main difference between the two is I don’t have to shovel out $70 everytime I want play something Xbox’s first party studios make. Which I’m totally fine with I can share the love to get benefitted too XD.



Oh I have nothing against the system with Xbox live.  Fuck I'm making full use of that.  I just consider exclusive as "You have to get it on this machine." type thing. *shrug* and yeah if it is also on an older system I still don't consider that exclusive either even if it is say PS4 and 5.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

"As gamers you are better humans..."

Yeah have you checked the average gaming forum cesspool?


----------



## Juan (Dec 10, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> There was a trailer.


oh nice, thank you!


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Juan said:


> oh nice, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Jerma not nominated and not winning?

What a fucking rip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

So proud of myself I know none of these jabronis.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

lol Masterchief


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Just grabbing everyone they can into Fortnite.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

What the fuck. How many things are they gonna grab?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

More Zenimax games going on the game pass.  No complaints there.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Seriously more coop shooters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2020)

Think am just gonna go to bed. Which I should've done after the Sephiroth reveal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Dream of TLoU2 winning everything.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Keanu entertaining as always.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah fuck this


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Surprise, surprise. 


Def legit.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Mass Effect?


----------



## Juan (Dec 10, 2020)

YOOOO MASS EFFECT 4 THAT WAS LIARA

HOLY SHIIIIIT


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Same as DA4, I'm excited yet not expecting much from Bioware at this point.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Oh I have nothing against the system with Xbox live.  Fuck I'm making full use of that.  I just consider exclusive as "You have to get it on this machine." type thing. *shrug* and yeah if it is also on an older system I still don't consider that exclusive either even if it is say PS4 and 5.


That’s perfectly understandable. I think exclusives are good for competition but ultimately I’ve realised that Microsoft needs to expand its user base in order to make profits off of gamepass.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Alright that's a wrap.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2020)

Damn wow who'd have seen that coming. So deserving


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 10, 2020)

Didn't even thank Christopher Nolan smh...


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 10, 2020)

G O A T

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 10, 2020)

Wut won GotY?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2020)

>Trash of us 2
>no Elden ring
>no Silent Hill

Nothing except Perfect Dark, Seph and the fuck oscars guys new game


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 10, 2020)

I expected a sweep but didn't think it would actually happen. TLOU2 deserves everything

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking back anyone expecting Silent Hill/MGS remake (Or anything Konami) at a Geoff ran event is basically expecting going to Fenway Park and seeing anything pro Yankees.


----------



## Simon (Dec 10, 2020)

People who are excited for a new Perfect Dark 

What the fuck is that even going to be in 2020?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2020)

Unsurprisingly the industry pet project won all the awards; who'd have thought?
Aegis Rim losing to TLoU2 is just as hilarious as going from Disco Elysium to TLoU2. 
Art direction not even having Aegis Rim is just as bad.
Highlight was literally just a left field Smash pick at the very beginning and then a gentle coast down into mediocrity yet again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2020)

It's weird being a Nintendo only gamer. The system tops sales for two straight years, even beating out the PS5's launch by a significant amount and it gets like no games or attention.

This is less port begging more of me not fucking getting it. Yeah, the hardware is way behind and I'm very much in favor of an upgrade to keep it relevant, but the lack of respect, attention, or effort feels a bit outrageous.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

**Doom Eternal didn't whatever action category**

Oh Dorito Pope. 

Oh, you rascal. 

Jesus, reveals were pretty basic. Good thing I didn't stay up for this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

Shadowarriors devs making a wild west vampire hunting game?

I'm in.


----------



## Karma (Dec 11, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> even beating out the PS5's launch by a significant amount and it gets like no games or attention


Maybe its because people can actually buy a swutch

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

Not!Dead Space by Dead Space creators.

Okay, so we got some announcements with plenty of potential.


----------



## Karma (Dec 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not!Dead Space by Dead Space creators.


Oh yea that makes sense.

The whole trailer i was think it was some Dead Space reboot only to get hit by some weird ass name.


----------



## Simon (Dec 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not!Dead Space by Dead Space creators.
> 
> Okay, so we got some announcements with plenty of potential.


Wait is this the PUBG narrative spin off the DS creator is working on? Looks nothing like PUBG.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> Wait is this the PUBG narrative spin off the DS creator is working on? Looks nothing like PUBG.



I only remember reading that the DS creators were gonna make a spiritual successor do DS. And this looks like it. 

Good. We need more AAA action horror games that's not RE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

**No Bayonetta 3*
*AGAIN**

Is this how Nomura fans feel all the time? This is just getting obnoxious now. Is Nintendo allergic to fucking marketing? Can't they fill their nothing year with at least 1 hype trailer? Fucking Sega shouldn't have dropped this series. Bayonetta 1 was the only game with a half decent marketing campaign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 11, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's weird being a Nintendo only gamer. The system tops sales for two straight years, even beating out the PS5's launch by a significant amount and it gets like no games or attention.
> 
> This is less port begging more of me not fucking getting it. Yeah, the hardware is way behind and I'm very much in favor of an upgrade to keep it relevant, but the lack of respect, attention, or effort feels a bit outrageous.



PS4/XB are on their last years so thats not really a good bar. PS5 is also stock constrained, wouldn't expect a Year 1 system to beat a system at its peak.

Its simple. Nintendo has weak hardware, which means it misses the majority of games developed for PS4/XB1 or PS5/XS



Deathbringerpt said:


> Not!Dead Space by Dead Space creators.
> 
> Okay, so we got some announcements with plenty of potential.



We got NoteLeft4Dead and NotDeadSpace. Sounds great to me since EA and Valve are a shell of what they were.


----------

